# Hi Does anyone Know if Social Workers are in Demand in Auss



## kristen.1 (Aug 20, 2009)

could i get a job in th social work field if i try for a sponsored visa. Will it help my brother is moving over in two weeks with his family


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is something of a demand in various areas of social and/or welfare kristen but also qualification requirements.

If you go to the visas & immigration section of Department of Immigration & Citizenship and follow menu through the skilled stream and you'll see at the top of about third page a link to Skilled Occupations List [SOL] and have a look in the list for Social Workers and there'll be an assessing organisdation abbreviation shown.

Look at back of list for web site and contact details and you'll be able to find from their web site something about recognition of overseas qualifications.

Once that is accomplished, you can look at your immigration options including Sponsorship - the 457 visa and details for that in the skilled stream.

We've also got references at sticky thread #6 in the forum V&I section, and plenty of threads there from which you can get relevant info or see advice.


----------

